# Wanting low TSH



## Gwennie (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been on synthroid for 3 months and my TSH went from 5.5 to 1.73. I am very pleased but have heard that TSH in the 0.5 range are optimum for losing weight. Any opinions on having TSH that low and how difficult it is to be that precise?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> I've been on synthroid for 3 months and my TSH went from 5.5 to 1.73. I am very pleased but have heard that TSH in the 0.5 range are optimum for losing weight. Any opinions on having TSH that low and how difficult it is to be that precise?


Gwennie,

It's not as much TSH as it is proper thyroid hormone and the only way to measure that is to have your doctor run the FT-4 and FT-3 in addition to the TSH. What as your diagnosis and what dosage are you currently on?

Please post any addl labs along with ranges you have for further suggestions on what to ask your doctor.

Lovlkn


----------



## Gwennie (Jul 7, 2010)

My doctor doesn't believe in running anything but the TSH. I am seeing a new doctor today. I'll see if I can get more complete bloodwork eventually. I have an endo appointment in September. That will be my first time seeing an endo.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> My doctor doesn't believe in running anything but the TSH. I am seeing a new doctor today. I'll see if I can get more complete bloodwork eventually. I have an endo appointment in September. That will be my first time seeing an endo.


What was your initial diagnosis by the doc that only runs TSH? You need to find a doctor who is willing to at minimum test your FT-4 along with the TSH if you have hashi's a FT-3 would be optimal to make sure you are converting the Synthroid properly too.

Be direct and ask for the tests you want run - do some research on the web if it would make you feel more comfortable as far as why you want the specific tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> I've been on synthroid for 3 months and my TSH went from 5.5 to 1.73. I am very pleased but have heard that TSH in the 0.5 range are optimum for losing weight. Any opinions on having TSH that low and how difficult it is to be that precise?


Everyone is so different in that area. If you are staying on a diet steady on and not losing weight, it might benefit you to go a little lower on the TSH. You will know you are there the minute you drop your first pound.

And when I say steady on, I do mean 7 days a week. There is no such thing as a part-time diet that works.

Let me know what you think and more importantly, what does your doctor think?

Do you have recent labs and ranges you could share w/ us?

Welcome to the Board.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> My doctor doesn't believe in running anything but the TSH. I am seeing a new doctor today. I'll see if I can get more complete bloodwork eventually. I have an endo appointment in September. That will be my first time seeing an endo.


Okay; now I see. It is important to get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 run once in a while. You cannot lose weight if your FREE T3 is in the basment no matter what the TSH says.


----------

